# Flying Pets Into the UK?



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone flown a pet overseas? Any tips or advice on this? 

It looks like I'll be flying British Airways and their website is horrendous at trying to understand anything in terms of fees, pet carriers, or any other detail you could possibly want on this. I do plan to call them once I can get a time when they are actually awake (their US customer service hours don't match my location either), however I thought I'd ask for advice here as well. 

Where did you buy a pet carrier? I'm having trouble finding ones that meet their specifications - especially ones that paws/noses don't fit out the ventilation holes of, and ones that have accessible water/food dishes on the _outside_ of.

A ballpark price range you might have paid would be helpful as well. Their fee tables are impossible to understand (from what I have seen online).

I know you cannot take them in the cabin with you and I think I get that they typically charge by size & weight of your pet + carrier. Any other experiences people have had with this?

Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

chiefteaofficer said:


> Has anyone flown a pet overseas? Any tips or advice on this?
> 
> It looks like I'll be flying British Airways and their website is horrendous at trying to understand anything in terms of fees, pet carriers, or any other detail you could possibly want on this. I do plan to call them once I can get a time when they are actually awake (their US customer service hours don't match my location either), however I thought I'd ask for advice here as well.
> 
> ...


Generally the carriers are just required to be large enough to allow the animal to stand up and all that. The people I've spoken to told me that it cost them around $600 (they had small dogs, and I have a cat), but I don't think that included the price of the carrier. 
Some airlines also require additional documentation aside from the pet passport, so you may want to give British Airways a call.


----------



## Allsme (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sure you've seen this site but it tells everything the dogs to enter the country need etc...

https://www.gov.uk/pet-travel-information-for-pet-owners#routes-and-transport-companies

I called BA a while ago and all the woman said was - once I book my flight, then call for my dog and they will see if he can get on the same flight - but nothing about what he needs to fly. So my goal is to try and get in touch from someone from IAG cargo because they seem to be the people who deal with the animals for BA.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I have three dogs and the first is flying with me on Friday for a visit. She'll stay with my fiancé when I come back to apply for the visa.

I spent months researching. BA charges by volume, UA charges by weight, I forget about Virgin, the price was so much higher they were crossed off my list early.

You need to complete the Annex II form, get it signed by your vet no more than ten days before travel, then take it to a USDA vet to have it signed off ($38).

Both airlines require you to use the services of PBS Travel as an intermediary. 

The crate can be bought from most airlines, I got mine on sale at Petco. For international travel the crate needs to be one size larger than normal.

There are a few extra requirements for dogs (tapeworm treatment just before travel).

The airfare is around $900, the cost for PBS is around $600, the pre-vet work has run a few hundred dollars more. I'm flying a 39 pound Border Collie.

Tomorrow is her final appts. and we fly on Friday. I'll let you know how it goes.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, but ask away if you have questions or need links. I've saved every link to everything I've read on the topic since last April.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, if you are flying into LHR, your pet goes to the Heathrow Pet Reception Centre in Hounslow. I called and spoke to both them and the City of London department. Neither requires the use of PBS, you can do all the paperwork yourselves, it's the airline that requires their use.

The USDA vet here thought it was a fine scam/money maker for them.

I'm assuming the airlines want to make sure everything is done without them having to worry about a pet showing up and won't be accepted. But if you can make it through the maze of visa paperwork, you can make it through the maze of pet travel paperwork.

If you searched long enough you might find an airline that doesn't require the use of the intermediary. I just wanted to get my dog there (she's elderly) and I know that she's my test case with two more border collies to move. My airfare was $1,800 (I wasn't willing to wait three more weeks for fares to drop from the summer season), her flight is actually costing me more!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Some years ago we flew our dog and cat from London HR to Hong Kong, we used a pet travel firm, Interpet I think? and they arranged for the dog and cat to fly on the same BA flight as I was on. BA requested the travel firm had crates specially made for a small west highland terrier and the cat, after sending the pets height,length etc.The crates were custom made out of ply wood, they had drip water bottles on the outside, with a small dish inside.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We used pet express to bring our cat. They booked the flight via BA for a direct flight, coordinated with our vet on the paperwork and checked to make sure it was correct, picked her up at the vet where we had her board for a week after we left to give us time to have some furnishings delivered to our new place in the uk, and pick her up and deliver from the airport to our house in the uk. The cost was 3500usd. We bought our own crate from petco to try to acquaint our cat to it before we shoved her into it but she wouldn't get in no matter how much we coaxed with treats. We worked directly with our vet for the microchip checking, rabies documentation, preflight exam and paperwork directly. It was another 500usd total I think for all of that plus the week boarding. I wouldn't hesitate to use pet express or ba for pet transport again.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

salix said:


> I have three dogs and the first is flying with me on Friday for a visit. She'll stay with my fiancé when I come back to apply for the visa.
> 
> I spent months researching. BA charges by volume, UA charges by weight, I forget about Virgin, the price was so much higher they were crossed off my list early.
> 
> ...


Okay, so that is over $2,000 right there, about? 

My dog weighs 11.5 lbs. I couldn't find where to buy a crate anywhere from my research on BA (directly from them at least). I tried calling their cust service number about 12 times and never got through (left 3 messages, never got a call back). I called their regular customer service # and got redirected to 2 other numbers (the 3rd one was the IAG cargo number which is where I called a dozen times and left the 3 messages after being on hold - it will hang up on you if you don't leave a message at the end). I couldn't find anything about the PBS in my research. It sounds like BA is insanely expensive. I also thought the airline ticket cost was a lot less... I am not sure why the vet work would be a few hundred, that seems excessive! Isn't a tapeworm treatment the only required thing? I mean my dog already has rabies vaccinations and his microchip (in the correct order) so I think he just needs the signatures on the forms and the tapeworm treatment before we fly. What else is there? 

Thanks for the info. Where can I find out about the PBS and where does it mention that service in their list of requirements? 

Thank you!


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

chiefteaofficer said:


> Okay, so that is over $2,000 right there, about?
> 
> My dog weighs 11.5 lbs. I couldn't find where to buy a crate anywhere from my research on BA (directly from them at least). I tried calling their cust service number about 12 times and never got through (left 3 messages, never got a call back). I called their regular customer service # and got redirected to 2 other numbers (the 3rd one was the IAG cargo number which is where I called a dozen times and left the 3 messages after being on hold - it will hang up on you if you don't leave a message at the end). I couldn't find anything about the PBS in my research. It sounds like BA is insanely expensive. I also thought the airline ticket cost was a lot less... I am not sure why the vet work would be a few hundred, that seems excessive! Isn't a tapeworm treatment the only required thing? I mean my dog already has rabies vaccinations and his microchip (in the correct order) so I think he just needs the signatures on the forms and the tapeworm treatment before we fly. What else is there?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you've researched this already, but this was a pretty comprehensive list that I found:
How to Ship a Pet to the UK: 16 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

PBS
Pet Travel and Pet Relocation with PBS Pet Specialists
This is where you'll pick up your dog from LHR
Heathrow Animal Reception Centre
This is the Annex II form
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/regulations/vs/iregs/animals/downloads/ee_non_com_pets.pdf
Instructions on filling out the form (don't assume your vet will do it right, mine didn't)
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/regulations/vs/iregs/animals/downloads/ee_an_ non_com_pet.pdf
Pet Travel Scheme
Pet Travel Scheme « Animal Health and Veterinary Laboratories Agency
GOV.UK pet website
https://www.gov.uk/pet-travel-information-for-pet-owners#routes-and-transport-companies
The United information - they were cheaper for me
PetSafe Program for Traveling with Pets | United Airlines

I had extra expense at the vet because I had other things done. My dog is elderly (11) and from what I've read, vet care can be more expensive in the UK. I had her spayed, I had her teeth cleaned, she needed a new microchip because hers was too old, from before they had the required ISO chips, so then she needed a new rabies shot even though hers was still good for another year and her annual shots were due. She also had a lump on her shoulder that I wanted needle biopsied. So I had at least an extra $1,000 that had nothing to do with her travel, the surgeries, pre-op blood work, etc.

Anyway, I have LOTS more pet travel links saved, let me know if there's anything else you need.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, you'll also need the USDA information
USDA - APHIS - Regulations and Assessments
And their offices
http://nvap.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/downloads/vsavic.pdf


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

My vet was real good about confirming information for me, such as there is no heartworm in the UK, so you won't need preventative anymore. Just give one additional dose the first month after you arrive in case they are exposed just before leaving the US.

They do have a parasite called French heartworm, it's picked up from eating snails. I need to ask a vet over there about it.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

It's been a while since we did this and my memory is terrible but this is what I remember.

Since our cat already had a microchip she didn't need another BUT the vet had the start the immigration paperwork from scratch by checking the microchip, recording the number on the form, even though she wasn't quite due the rabies booster they had to do another to record the batch number on the form. This had to be done I think at least 30 days prior to travel. Once that was done then we brought her back to the vet for boarding and for them to complete the fit to travel exam within 24 hours of travel. I think dogs also have to have a tapeworm treatment within a certain time prior to travel but unsure of the timing. The vet fees included the paperwork, checking the microchip, e rabies booster, 1 week of boarding, the fit to travel exam and the final paperwork. 

In all we spent almost 4000usd for crate, water bottle, pet food tray, vet fees and to pet express which paid directly the airline fees, the paperwork fees and transporting our pet to and from the airport.

I have seen many threads from people stating they wanted to save money by doing it themselves but I don't know if any of them were successful. You could try search for pet transport threads and find someone who said they were doing it and send them a private message to see if they were successful and how they did it and how much it cost. There have been a few that didn't want to send their pets in cargo and flew into another country and brought them across on the ferry. It probably didn't save any money but they wanted the peace of mind having their pets with them for the entire journey.

I am headed out of the country tomorrow morning but I know I had found the detailed document on pet cargo requirements on BA. If I have the time I will try to find the link and post it.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Okay, so:

My dog has a US (non ISO chip). I called my vet and they can't put an ISO chip in and said it's not worth trying to find a US vet who will (I'm flying really soon) because it's really rare. They said the better thing to do is bring a chip reader with me to the airport/on the flight that can read my dog's microchip. That way, my dog's chip can definitely be read to prove he's microchipped. When I get to UK, I can get him an ISO chip put in easily (within a few months of living there) since I'm settling there permanently. I can rent the microchip scanners or buy my own. It says this is an OK alternative on gov.uk site:

"You must bring your own microchip reader when you travel if your pet’s microchip doesn’t meet ISO standards."

I didn't know anything about the whole USDA part (signing/stamping the papers) or the Annex papers, so thanks for giving me the heads up! I would probably spoon my eyes out if he ended up in quarantine. Ugh. I'm calling USDA tomorrow (they were already closed by the time I tried) to find out if I can get all of this done before I fly.

I still can't find where it says on BA that it's "required" to use the courier/intermediary service. Where does it say you have to do that? Like I said I called their World Cargo service dept over a dozen times and could not get through. Left messages, never got called back. It hangs up on you after a few minutes wait time so you can't just sit in a queue to get helped... you must keep calling or leave messages and hope they call back. It's so frustrating. Why is it designed like that? Seems pointless. Almost worse than the Visa process... 

My mom just got off the phone with BA and they said no "escort" was required as I was on the same plane as my dog. Just pay the fee ($842 - he's tiny - 11.5 lbs for those reading this and want info on fees) and that includes the customs fees as well which are $575.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Your vet is wrong on the chip. They just about all use an ISO chip now. Even the community clinic here uses them and only charges $10 for insertion. I also researched the bringing your own reader, until I priced them. They are around $300. Call another vet, my vet uses the ISO chip and I live in a tiny little town. The problem they inserted her first one over ten years ago. That was before the standard of chips changed.

I think I discounted using BA, the price for her to fly was similar to UA, but they are way more expensive for my flight. Virgin was by far the most expensive like $2,000, where the other two were around $1,500, although Virgin gives you 2,000 frequent traveler miles.

I never had any trouble getting through to talk to BA though. This is the service that BA uses.

https://www.iagcargo.com/iagcargo/portlet/en/html/products/specialist_cargo/live_animals

If you need a new chip, it can be inserted and the new rabies shot given on the same day. The rabies shot only needs to be current and administered after the chip. It only needs to be 21 days before they travel if it's the dogs FIRST rabies shot.

The heartworm treatment has to be administered at least 24 hours and no more than 120 hours before they will LAND in the UK. The time must be recorded. The drug used must be a specific type, they had to order it because they don't normally use it.

The problem with my vet completing the form - it must be done in other than black ink, they used the typical American date format and it must be done in European format (dd/mm/yyyy) and they accidentally recorded the birthdate of one of my other dogs.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Thank you! I'm gonna call other vets about the ISO chip today. I'm using BA because I got a ticket (for me) for $700. I booked my dog on my flight for $1,043 using BA also (had to go up a kennel size so it wasn't the $842 price). Still way less than other airlines for our combined total! I'll see about the chip though. 

Appreciate the chip advice! This is such hard work (seriously).


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

I finally got this all figured out and once I am sure it has been successful, I can post my steps/answers on how to do it (at least in my personal experience) using British Airways from the US here. I'm going to wait til my pet lands in the UK successfully though! 

Get to do it with a cat next year so this is a good trial run... 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

Let us know your process and if you were successful after you take your pup over.
I have an extremely anxious cat that I need to take over, and she would not do well in quarantine. Haha.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

It sounds like you need to go back and read the specific information on the pets scheme. It is clear you need to use a USDA certified vet to complete the USDA paperwork and uk immigration paperwork. Only a USDA certified vet can either insert or verify the microchip and record the number on the paperwork, as well as administer the rabies vaccination and record the batch number and expiration date, and the fit to travel exam. Our vet was USDA certified and were wonderful in making sure everything was done properly. They printed out all the info to make sure they did it correctly. We only brought in the pet transport company in the end. They contacted the vet directly about a month out to make sure everything was correct and it was.

Sorry I didn't get back with links. I am currently in the states to sort out a visa for our daughter and get her things packed.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Well 4.5 hours from now I'm leaving for the airport with my first dog to move over. I believe I have crossed the T's and dotted the I's. Twenty-four(ish) hours from now I'll know if everything worked out okay.

I did scan all my paperwork and forward it to the animal center in London at LHR and got their seal of approval, so I'm hoping it all runs smoothly.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

lovestravel said:


> It sounds like you need to go back and read the specific information on the pets scheme. It is clear you need to use a USDA certified vet to complete the USDA paperwork and uk immigration paperwork. Only a USDA certified vet can either insert or verify the microchip and record the number on the paperwork, as well as administer the rabies vaccination and record the batch number and expiration date, and the fit to travel exam.


My dog's regular vet is certified to complete the process, however they don't insert the ISO chips at their office (and based on the phone calls I made, it was 50/50 whether the vets in my city did ISO chips or not). Through my regular vet I would have only been able to get a health cert and leave in the non-ISO chip. But after speaking with British Airways, apparently at Heathrow this isn't even a problem. I'll explain my process after I get settled in London.


----------



## Allsme (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can rent a travel crate for a dog? 

We are flying in two weeks and still have to sort out the crate situation. Since our dog is considered snub nosed (boston terrier) we have to go a size up on the crate and that would just be way too big to keep. So maybe someone has some insight on this??


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Allsme said:


> Does anyone know if you can rent a travel crate for a dog?
> 
> We are flying in two weeks and still have to sort out the crate situation. Since our dog is considered snub nosed (boston terrier) we have to go a size up on the crate and that would just be way too big to keep. So maybe someone has some insight on this??


Not sure on renting, but I bought a size up for my dog for international travel anyway for comfort and because the airline strongly recommended it. He is not snub-nosed. He is quite small (12.8 lbs) and they said they would not recommend buying smaller than the size we got (I think it was around 28" in depth). Crate seemed huge when it arrived and it will be a hassle to keep in our flat in London. I plan to see if I can maybe sell it now that I'm here in London. You may try that.


----------



## susanbarron (Jul 8, 2014)

We have shipped dogs from the UK to US & it was only £100 per dog as cargo. But that was some time ago. We just shipped our Shih Tzu & English Bulldog on the QM2 and it was a fantastic experience. Just make sure you have all your paperwork together bc DEFRA is strict about what documents you need to have & what order your vaccinations & worming need to be done. Feel free to PM me if you have paperwork questions. I literally just did ours a few weeks ago.

Oh, there are airline approved kennels - non collapsible, hard plastic/metal type are accepted.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

My dog and I arrived at Heathrow ten days ago and everything went smoothly. Well, I was questioned pretty extensively by the IO before coming through. We flew on United, I'll write a thread on the steps I took to prepare.


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

salix said:


> My dog and I arrived at Heathrow ten days ago and everything went smoothly. Well, I was questioned pretty extensively by the IO before coming through. We flew on United, I'll write a thread on the steps I took to prepare.


What were you questioned on? Glad to hear you and the dog arrived safe


----------



## Allsme (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess I'm going to have to buy a crate, I just called iag cargo and they don't rent. 
Looks like we will just have a really big crate!! 

Does anyone know if they give you hassle over the way the crate is put together? I know it has to vent on all three sides and have the metal door, but what about the nuts and bolts?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Pannyann said:


> What were you questioned on? Glad to hear you and the dog arrived safe


It had nothing to do with the dog (I didn't even mention her), it was because it had only been a little over four months since my last extended visit and I was wanting to stay an additional six months.

After a bit of questioning and calling my fiancé on his mobile to compare stories, I was let through. Then we were off to collect my dog.


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I have just transported my 2 persian cats yesterday from Dubai to the UK. As you may be aware pets coming into the uk by plane must be transported as manifest cargo. I got a quote from pet relocation company in Dubai and they quoted me 7,000 AED PER CAT. It was a ridiculous amount of money so I decided to do it all myself. 

I took a flight to amsterdam with swiss international. Took the train from schipol to hook van holland and got the overnight ferry to harwick then straight on the train to London. Everything went smooth and the ferry was superb as the cats had their own kennel.

I can summarise the cost as below:
1. Swiss excess luggage: 1,100 AED
2. Rabies vaccination: 300 AED
3. Annex 2 form and UAE ministry cert: 1,000 AED
4. Ferry: 600 AED
5. Train tickets in holland and harwich to london: 200 AED

So total for both cats is 3,200 AED. That's a massive amount of saving from 14,000 AED that I was quoted for pet relocation.

Just thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

salix said:


> My dog and I arrived at Heathrow ten days ago and everything went smoothly. Well, I was questioned pretty extensively by the IO before coming through. We flew on United, I'll write a thread on the steps I took to prepare.



Glad to hear it. In a few months, I am flying to LHR with 2 dogs and a cat. I'm trying to work my way through the paperwork maze now. I'll keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

A friend just shipped her two cats Boston-London last week. She mentioned that it cost $3000. She so said she was at the airport for 2.5 hours when collecting them.


----------



## Leila's Jewels (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anyone flown with their dog from the USA to the UK and know if the USDA needs to stamp your vet records after the tapeworm medication has been given to your dog (i.e. within the 5 day - 24 hour timeframe) or can the records be stamped by the USDA prior (within the 10 day period before landing in the UK) and your vet just signs off on the medication administration before the flight? Any advice would be much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Leila's Jewels said:


> Has anyone flown with their dog from the USA to the UK and know if the USDA needs to stamp your vet records after the tapeworm medication has been given to your dog (i.e. within the 5 day - 24 hour timeframe) or can the records be stamped by the USDA prior (within the 10 day period before landing in the UK) and your vet just signs off on the medication administration before the flight? Any advice would be much appreciated - thanks!


I just arrived at LHR four weeks ago from CA. You can do the USDA signature before the tapeworm administration. I found that in writing, don't remember where just now and I'd have to dig through the files I brought with me.

I went to the USDA office after I had the tapeworm meds administered, but they mentioned having it done until I told them I had it done that morning. Be sure and check their hours to see you, they were short, like 10-3. Otherwise you have to mail in your paperwork and there isn't time for that.

Good luck, if you have any other questions let me know. I researched for four months before bringing my dog (I still have two more to ship over once we've found someone that will rent to us with my three dogs).


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

salix said:


> I just arrived at LHR four weeks ago from CA. You can do the USDA signature before the tapeworm administration. I found that in writing, don't remember where just now and I'd have to dig through the files I brought with me.
> 
> I went to the USDA office after I had the tapeworm meds administered, but they mentioned having it done until I told them I had it done that morning. Be sure and check their hours to see you, they were short, like 10-3. Otherwise you have to mail in your paperwork and there isn't time for that.
> 
> Good luck, if you have any other questions let me know. I researched for four months before bringing my dog (I still have two more to ship over once we've found someone that will rent to us with my three dogs).


Did you have to use a courier with them?
I want to avoid that myself, its so obnoxiously expensive.
Apparently Virgin Atlantic doesn't require a courier, and the Heathrow Animal Reception Center website actually lists Virgin Atlantic under acceptable couriers. Just wondering if anyone's taken that route over the courier route.


----------



## Leila's Jewels (Aug 27, 2014)

salix said:


> I just arrived at LHR four weeks ago from CA. You can do the USDA signature before the tapeworm administration. I found that in writing, don't remember where just now and I'd have to dig through the files I brought with me.
> 
> I went to the USDA office after I had the tapeworm meds administered, but they mentioned having it done until I told them I had it done that morning. Be sure and check their hours to see you, they were short, like 10-3. Otherwise you have to mail in your paperwork and there isn't time for that.
> 
> Good luck, if you have any other questions let me know. I researched for four months before bringing my dog (I still have two more to ship over once we've found someone that will rent to us with my three dogs).


Thank you so much, Salix! That's very helpful. My closest USDA office is quite a drive from me (and you are right, they have short hours), so I'd rather get that out of the way a bit earlier than the 5 day or less requirement. Did you hit any snags along the way? I read your previous posts and I think I'm all set when it comes to health records, proper crate, bowls, document holders, etc., but I have that background feeling of "it can't be this straight-forward, there must be something I'm missing."  This is the first time I've flown my dog and Im a bit nervous really. Im going from Miami to Heathrow with British Airways and I hope it all runs smoothly.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

hightensionwire said:


> Did you have to use a courier with them?
> I want to avoid that myself, its so obnoxiously expensive.
> Apparently Virgin Atlantic doesn't require a courier, and the Heathrow Animal Reception Center website actually lists Virgin Atlantic under acceptable couriers. Just wondering if anyone's taken that route over the courier route.


I flew with United and they do make you use PBS pet service. I did call and talk to the HARC and the USDA vet, no where is there a requirement that you use a pet service. The requirement came from the airline.

Basically, the service did nothing for me other than arrange the transportation from the cargo counter to the plan and from the plane to the HARC. They also coordinate presenting your paperwork as needed.

I did ALL the legwork and paperwork myself in advance.

However, the three airlines I checked into were Virgin, United & British. I chose which airline to use based on total cost. I also factored into that the cost of my flight since I was going to be on the same plane. For me, United was the least expensive.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Leila's Jewels said:


> Thank you so much, Salix! That's very helpful. My closest USDA office is quite a drive from me (and you are right, they have short hours), so I'd rather get that out of the way a bit earlier than the 5 day or less requirement. Did you hit any snags along the way? I read your previous posts and I think I'm all set when it comes to health records, proper crate, bowls, document holders, etc., but I have that background feeling of "it can't be this straight-forward, there must be something I'm missing."  This is the first time I've flown my dog and Im a bit nervous really. Im going from Miami to Heathrow with British Airways and I hope it all runs smoothly.


If you've followed all the steps, in reality it is fairly simple. This was the first time I've flown one of my dogs internationally. I have had a couple of puppies shipped to me and I did fly one adult LARGE dog (Scottish Deerhound) across country to the Canadian border and she was picked up by car (that was back in the days where she flew as excessive baggage for $25, I wish that were true now!)

Anyway, it all went smoothly, other than my dog got ill during the flight (diarrhoea), but the HARC removed the soiled bedding and had washed out her crate before I picked her up (she was clean). When they are processing the paperwork, they put them into a heated run and feed/water them. I had food attached to the top of her crate and they used it.

I hope it all goes as smoothly for you, pets are family.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

salix said:


> If you've followed all the steps, in reality it is fairly simple. This was the first time I've flown one of my dogs internationally. I have had a couple of puppies shipped to me and I did fly one adult LARGE dog (Scottish Deerhound) across country to the Canadian border and she was picked up by car (that was back in the days where she flew as excessive baggage for $25, I wish that were true now!)
> 
> Anyway, it all went smoothly, other than my dog got ill during the flight (diarrhoea), but the HARC removed the soiled bedding and had washed out her crate before I picked her up (she was clean). When they are processing the paperwork, they put them into a heated run and feed/water them. I had food attached to the top of her crate and they used it.
> 
> I hope it all goes as smoothly for you, pets are family.


Salix, thank you for this information. Very helpful. I am also considering United based on total costs (me + 3 animals). Were you happy with the handling of your dog stateside? I have heard some bad tales about United. Virgin Atlantic has the best reputation for pet handling, but they're expensive.


----------



## Leila's Jewels (Aug 27, 2014)

salix said:


> I flew with United and they do make you use PBS pet service. I did call and talk to the HARC and the USDA vet, no where is there a requirement that you use a pet service. The requirement came from the airline.
> 
> Basically, the service did nothing for me other than arrange the transportation from the cargo counter to the plan and from the plane to the HARC. They also coordinate presenting your paperwork as needed.
> 
> ...


British Airways uses IAG Cargo and they have been very helpful. There number is 1 866 333 2292. I've called them pretty much every day with a new question and they have been very patient with me...and they pick up right away which is great! With them, you do not need an agent. In their price, all customs fees and transport fees (including to the HARC office) are taken care of - according to the man I spoke to. I have a large crate for my dog (L34" H27" x W21") and was quoted $1,390 in total. More expensive than I hoped as my direct flight from Miami is costing $1,200, but hey, can't put a price on the (hopeful) peace of mind I will have that they are taking care of everything. I ordered a pet cargo travel pack from DryFur (Pet Airline Kit Live Animal Labels-Carrier Kennel Liner-LG | DryFur®) which for $30 + may have been a bit excessive, but they have lots of the necessities in there like spill resistant bowls, waterproofed document envelops, live animal stickers, zip ties, extra nuts and bolts, water absorbent pad in case water from the bowl spills, ID tags, etc. I am struggling to get through to the USDA office for an appointment as their phones seem to be down, but once I do, I know that process will be another $38. Plus the fees my rather expensive vet will no doubt be charging for his appointment (I've yet to find out what those are). I hope I'm not forgetting anything obvious before we depart!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

GA2Wales said:


> Salix, thank you for this information. Very helpful. I am also considering United based on total costs (me + 3 animals). Were you happy with the handling of your dog stateside? I have heard some bad tales about United. Virgin Atlantic has the best reputation for pet handling, but they're expensive.


I had no complaints with them. Everyone I dealt with on the phone was friendly and helpful. When I got to the cargo office in San Francisco, there was a large area to walk my dog before checking her in and the person that actually received her was friendly and thorough. They were a little slow, but were at shift change. The girl that helped me was actually already off work and waiting for a ride home. She came back behind the counter to get my dog checked in because they were short-handed.

I watched her loaded onto the plane and the cabin staff checked on the shipment for me to confirm she was on board.

I can't complain and will most likely use them for the other two dogs as well.

Edited to add - I also found the United website very easy to use to find everything I needed. Although Virgin gives you 2,000 air miles for your pet!


----------



## Leila's Jewels (Aug 27, 2014)

salix said:


> If you've followed all the steps, in reality it is fairly simple. This was the first time I've flown one of my dogs internationally. I have had a couple of puppies shipped to me and I did fly one adult LARGE dog (Scottish Deerhound) across country to the Canadian border and she was picked up by car (that was back in the days where she flew as excessive baggage for $25, I wish that were true now!)
> 
> Anyway, it all went smoothly, other than my dog got ill during the flight (diarrhoea), but the HARC removed the soiled bedding and had washed out her crate before I picked her up (she was clean). When they are processing the paperwork, they put them into a heated run and feed/water them. I had food attached to the top of her crate and they used it.
> 
> I hope it all goes as smoothly for you, pets are family.


Thank you again, Salix - although I'm sad that your dog had an upset tummy on the plane, I'm glad she is ok and that the HARC took good care of her. Did you freeze water in her bowl for the flight or did the cargo company add water? Not sure what to do about that.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

GA2Wales said:


> Salix, thank you for this information. Very helpful. I am also considering United based on total costs (me + 3 animals). Were you happy with the handling of your dog stateside? I have heard some bad tales about United. Virgin Atlantic has the best reputation for pet handling, but they're expensive.


Virgin quoted me only $550 for my pet, which I think is pretty reasonable. Granted, its a cat, and I know dogs are more expensive. It'd cost me way more than that to get a courier for her.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Leila's Jewels said:


> Thank you again, Salix - although I'm sad that your dog had an upset tummy on the plane, I'm glad she is ok and that the HARC took good care of her. Did you freeze water in her bowl for the flight or did the cargo company add water? Not sure what to do about that.


They want the bowls empty. I watched them watering dogs in crates while they were waiting to be transported to the plane. They just use a small houseplant watering can and give them a little through the crate door.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

hightensionwire said:


> Virgin quoted me only $550 for my pet, which I think is pretty reasonable. Granted, its a cat, and I know dogs are more expensive. It'd cost me way more than that to get a courier for her.


Virgin bases their fee on volume if I remember correctly. The other two were on weight. My crate was the size 400, very big.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

salix said:


> Virgin bases their fee on volume if I remember correctly. The other two were on weight. My crate was the size 400, very big.


Yeah, I have a 50 lb dog a 30 lb dog and an 8 lb cat to transport.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

GA2Wales said:


> Yeah, I have a 50 lb dog a 30 lb dog and an 8 lb cat to transport.


Yeah, I imagine the 50 pound dog would probably be expensive ]:
My cat's only 6 or 7 pounds, so quite the size difference! Haha.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

hightensionwire said:


> Yeah, I imagine the 50 pound dog would probably be expensive ]:
> My cat's only 6 or 7 pounds, so quite the size difference! Haha.


My dog is 39 pounds, her flight was $1,572, plus vet and USDA costs. 

My other two dogs are 45 pounds and 53 pounds each.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

salix said:


> My dog is 39 pounds, her flight was $1,572, plus vet and USDA costs.
> 
> My other two dogs are 45 pounds and 53 pounds each.


My god, those prices are high.
How much did you have to pay in the way of customs, or that the 1572 including that?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

hightensionwire said:


> My god, those prices are high.
> How much did you have to pay in the way of customs, or that the 1572 including that?


There was no custom charge. I don't believe there is any charge for a family pet, they would charge you if you were selling a dog, I think. In my case she is a nearly twelve year old border collie.

The airfare was $800, the rest was the charge from the pet transport people (almost nothing done for the money, highway robbery in my opinion, but there was no choice in the matter).


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I am going to be taking my two cats with me to the UK from the US. I understand that we need the third country vet certificate a maximum of 10 days prior to travel. Can the USDA approval stamp be dated any time within those ten days? Also, can we get this stamp at a USDA office or does it need to be an APHIS office? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

It can be done any time within the ten days. I was totally finished with my vet when I went to the USDA office. If you go to their website and input your zip code, they will direct you to the closest office. I called and spoke with my office several times. I found them to be very friendly and helpful. You just bring in all your paperwork and wait while they do their portion. It took about 30 minutes.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I already answered this on your other thread. But our vet was USDA certified so they were able to complete all the paperwork for us. We didn't have to get additional stamps from USDA offices or any place else.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

lovestravel said:


> I already answered this on your other thread. But our vet was USDA certified so they were able to complete all the paperwork for us. We didn't have to get additional stamps from USDA offices or any place else.


How long ago did you travel?

All licensed vets are accredited, but the international health certificate (Annex II), must be endorsed by Veterinary Services office. So not sure how you were able to avoid that, unless your vet was able to send it in for you. The VS office was only an hour away for me and well worth the drive to them.

They confirm the license on your local vet, double check requirements of your destination country, assign an export number to your form and stamp your form with the official federal endorsement.

USDA APHIS | Animal Health


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

This was two years ago. There are certified vets and USDA certified vets. You can search for this info online. They were either able to make the signature themselves or got the proper signatures on our behalf. We did not have to physically handle any paperwork ourselves.


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

salix said:


> How long ago did you travel?
> 
> All licensed vets are accredited, but the international health certificate (Annex II), must be endorsed by Veterinary Services office. So not sure how you were able to avoid that, unless your vet was able to send it in for you. The VS office was only an hour away for me and well worth the drive to them.
> 
> ...


Hi there salix, thanks for your reply. Question -- does it have to be the Veterinary Services office or can it be a general USDA office? I live in California presently, and the VS office is in Sacramento whereas the closest USDA office is in San Francisco, much closer to where I live.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I believe it can be any of the offices, just call them and ask. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll look it up. I brought an external backup drive over with me that contains all my bookmarks and research.

It was the Sacramento office that I went to (I'm from the Placerville area), but I remember there were more than just the Sac. office listed for CA.


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

I am considering sending my cats over to my husband first, before I travel myself in November. I am considering IAG cargo for this. Any recommendations?


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I looked into it a bit more, and have also decided to go with United. I called the PETS helpline and they said that United are not allowed to fly pets into Manchester, even though it says so on the United website. So I need to call and re-book to London. (Salix, did you fly your pets to London?) I also need to contact PBS for customs.

Here is the paperwork I am aware of so far. Please correct me if I go wrong anywhere:

1. Third country vet certificate Annex II with USDA stamp 
2. Rabies certificate
3. Vaccination record
4. APHIS7001 form 
5. C5 customs form
6. Health certificate within 24 hours of flight (required by United)
7. Declaration form with pets as they will be unaccompanied by a passenger

Where is all the paperwork placed? Did you place your paperwork inside the crate or attach it to the top?

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

My dog flew into Heathrow, so they come through the Animal Reception Center (HARC). It is not well signposted, but is located near all the cargo offices. There is a small sign reading HARC on the roundabout and you can just see the front of the building which is signed.

Heathrow Animal Reception Centre

You need a copy of your microchip certificate. Make sure your rabies certificate indicates the microchip number. If it doesn't, print the number on (or attach one of the bar code stickers they usually supply), get your vet to sign the addition and have their office stamp the addition. My vet just used their return address stamp.

I put the crate paperwork in a Ziploc bag and taped it to the top of the crate. Conserve as much space as possible, the airline will also attach a shipping bag with all the other paperwork to the top. I put a small bag of dry food (and being a dog, a leash) also in bags and taped them to the top. I also made a small sign with a photo of my dog and a "my name is", "I'm traveling with "salix" on flight UA# to LHR" on 9/9". I wanted a photo of my dog just in case she got separated from her crate. I know she is microchipped, but I wanted her recognizable. Of course I had the advantage of a large crate for attachments. You can't cover any of the air holes with anything.

#3, you don't need other than for your own records to present to your new vet when you arrive.
#4, you don't need, that's the same info as the Annex II form
#6, you don't need, the Annex II form covers that and only needs to be within ten days
#7, that's part of the paperwork you give to the airline, they'll attach it in their shipping pack.

All paperwork will be returned along with your pet when she's picked up.

I scanned my paperwork and sent it to PBS before I travelled so they could review it. They told me there was a problem with my rabies certificate since the chip number wasn't encoded on it. I suggested the above solution to add the information. They told me it would not be accepted. I thought they were wrong. I fixed my problem as I suggested above, scanned it again and emailed it to the HARC, they told me it was fine. My dog came through without issue.

Good luck.


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

salix said:


> My dog flew into Heathrow [...]
> Good luck.


Thank you so so much. I can't tell you how straightforward and helpful your advice has been.

I have one more question, which is - I won't be accompanying my cats, so do you think I should include a copy of my spouse visa with the paperwork as well? In case they wonder why the animals are being sent over.

Thanks from me and my kitties!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

keemnal said:


> Thank you so so much. I can't tell you how straightforward and helpful your advice has been.
> 
> I have one more question, which is - I won't be accompanying my cats, so do you think I should include a copy of my spouse visa with the paperwork as well? In case they wonder why the animals are being sent over.
> 
> Thanks from me and my kitties!


They won't care in the least.

On my paperwork, any place it asked for owner/shipper information I placed my fiancé's name as well. There was the slight chance I wasn't going to be allowed through immigration myself and I wanted to make sure they would release her to him if I ended up being rejected at the border and sent back to the US. I just made sure I used the name from his ID and used his mobile number for the contact information.

He also brought along my coat that I had left behind on my last trip over. He had never met my dog before and we didn't want her to think she was being abducted by a stranger if he had to pick her up and bring her home on his own. At least he would have something along with my scent on it.

Also the last couple of nights before I shipped her, I slept with an old bath towel in my bed. I used that for the padding in her crate, I thought it would give her some comfort about all the strangeness to which she was going to be subjected.

Edited to add - I worried far too much about her being released to him. They never once asked me for any form of ID. I just said I was there to pick up "Dog" and my name was "salix". You are not allowed through the door at all as it's considered a safe customs area. There is a buzzer in the lobby to call for help if no one sees you. There are sofas, a TV, several snack/coffee vending machines. It took about three hours after the plane landed for her to be released. In my case, some of the waiting time was eaten up by the through questioning for myself I received at immigration and then looking for my bags as I was literally the very last passenger to come through. They just brought her through on the leash I provided. When I mentioned her crate, they said.............."oh, you want the box back?"

I think they have a side business selling the crates, LOL It cost me $120 in the US, I priced the same crate here and it was £200.

Although I imagine with a cat it will be brought out in it's crate.


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

salix said:


> They won't care in the least [...]


Hi there salix, hope you're still hanging around on this forum! So my cats are flying out on Sunday. I have the paperwork ready (Annex II, rabies certificate, microchip certificate) and I am going to the USDA on Tuesday to have the Annex II certificate stamped. Just a few last minute questions.

1. Did you fax the documents to HARC in advance? Is this recommended?
2. Should I call the agent for customs (PBS) again and let them know about my cats flying in? I know that I need to include the C5 form in the paperwork, but as I am not flying with the cats, I am confused what to put in the "Request to clear" section 
(It says - When your pet arrives in the UK you, or your agent, should complete this part.). Any thoughts?


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## andyjaj (Oct 27, 2014)

keemnal said:


> Hi there salix, hope you're still hanging around on this forum! So my cats are flying out on Sunday. I have the paperwork ready (Annex II, rabies certificate, microchip certificate) and I am going to the USDA on Tuesday to have the Annex II certificate stamped. Just a few last minute questions.
> 
> 1. Did you fax the documents to HARC in advance? Is this recommended?
> 2. Should I call the agent for customs (PBS) again and let them know about my cats flying in? I know that I need to include the C5 form in the paperwork, but as I am not flying with the cats, I am confused what to put in the "Request to clear" section
> ...


1. No need to fax the forms to HARC, but you could give them a call if you want to check. They are friendly and helpful.
2. Assuming they are already booked on a flight, your airline should have already informed their agent that your cats are coming. They'll fill out the request to clear part.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

keemnal said:


> Hi there salix, hope you're still hanging around on this forum! So my cats are flying out on Sunday. I have the paperwork ready (Annex II, rabies certificate, microchip certificate) and I am going to the USDA on Tuesday to have the Annex II certificate stamped. Just a few last minute questions.
> 
> 1. Did you fax the documents to HARC in advance? Is this recommended?
> 2. Should I call the agent for customs (PBS) again and let them know about my cats flying in? I know that I need to include the C5 form in the paperwork, but as I am not flying with the cats, I am confused what to put in the "Request to clear" section
> ...


1. I scanned my Annex II form and emailed it to HARC about a week in advance. PBS had told me there was a problem with my rabies certificate and that it would not be accepted. I thought they were wrong, so I took the step of having HARC review my form. They emailed me back within about 12 hours and told me everything was fine. I printed and brought along a copy of the email as a little extra insurance.
2. I assume you've already sent your information to PBS? That was the first step I took a few months in advance when I first booked the flight. I emailed them again about a week in advance to ask if there was anything else that needed to be done. I knew there wasn't, it was just my way of making sure they were reminded of her imminent arrival. "Request to clear", you leave blank. PBS will complete that section. You only need to fill in "Personal details" and all of page 2.

Good luck, I'm getting ready to ship over the second dog when I come back with my fiancé visa in hand (hopefully in April). With a large amount of luck, if we find a sympathetic landlord I'll be bringing my third dog then as well.


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

salix said:


> 1. I scanned my Annex II ... as well.


Thanks both for your responses, I emailed HARC via the City of London contact us form as indicated on their website and included the scanned documents as PDF. I also emailed PBS the C5 form and flight details (I had called them months ago but they told me to get in touch closer to the time). Do you know if PBS are also informed by United Airlines, considering that I pay the PBS fee to United? 

HARC are responsible for transporting the pet from the aircraft to their office right? I'm just wondering why, salix, you sent PBS the rabies certificate?

Another question about C5 -- what is the UK import license number?

Thanks so much, I'm getting more nervous as the date approaches. I wish you luck with your other dogs!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

keemnal said:


> Thanks both for your responses, I emailed HARC via the City of London contact us form as indicated on their website and included the scanned documents as PDF. I also emailed PBS the C5 form and flight details (I had called them months ago but they told me to get in touch closer to the time). Do you know if PBS are also informed by United Airlines, considering that I pay the PBS fee to United?
> 
> HARC are responsible for transporting the pet from the aircraft to their office right? I'm just wondering why, salix, you sent PBS the rabies certificate?
> 
> ...


United and PBS are partners, so I did nothing other than sending my info to PBS and then the rest of the connections were handled internally by them.

I'm not sure who does the actual transfer from the plane, but most likely HARC since your pet isn't officially allowed outside of their "hands" until all the paperwork and inspections have been completed.

I just scanned my entire packet (Annex II, rabies cert. and microchip cert) and sent the entire file to PBS for review. I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing any document and end up with a rude awakening when we arrived in the UK. It was just a step of overkill. That's where PBS told me the microchip number had to be pre-printed on rabies certificate. I was quite sure my vet was not going to reprogram their computer system and reprint my form that day  That was the reason I sent the file to HARC for review as well. I put the information on the rabies certificate myself and had my vet stamp/sign the addition. The HARC told me the cert. was fine even though PBS told me my dog would be rejected at the border.

You leave the UK import license number blank. It said that somewhere in the C5 instruction sheet.

Believe me, I'm going to be a lot more confident with the next two dogs. I just hope I can bring them both with me, instead of trying to explain this all to my son and have him ship one to me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

For anyone interested, I have just booked my ticket with Virgin Atlantic and booked my 3 pets into cargo for the same flight as I'm taking. It was very simple and painless:

-I did not need to wait until 14 days before flying. 
-Virgin Atlantic based the rate on carrier size, not total weight. It came out to be much less than I had budgeted. 
-I called Virgin's cargo centre in the UK, gave them the breed of my pets, carrier sizes and date of travel. 
-They quoted me a fee to be paid at the time of check-in.
-Later, they sent me a "welcome package" email which includes PDF of all forms needed. 
-I do not need to hire a pet courier. VA will handle my pets from airport to airport through their special pet program. 

I will update this until my flight with any further information. 

As an added bonus, I will receive extra frequent flier miles for each animal.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Can I ask what size pets you're transporting and how much they are charging?

I did price shop with VA as well and United was substantially cheaper for me. I checked BA also and they were by far the most expensive in my case.


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

salix said:


> United and PBS ... have him ship one to me. :fingerscrossed:


Ugh, I am missing the product name and the lot expiry date on the Rabies certificates for my cats. This is the certificate format that my vet has, which only has the first three letters of the manufacturer by way of vaccine information. My vet gave me a copy of their handwritten health records to include with the other docs. These have the product sticker on it which has the full name and expiry date. 

Will be making another trip to the vet today; do you think it's a good idea to ask them to handwrite this stuff on the certificate? Also considered asking them to sign and stamp the supporting documentation like you mentioned.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

salix said:


> Can I ask what size pets you're transporting and how much they are charging?
> 
> I did price shop with VA as well and United was substantially cheaper for me. I checked BA also and they were by far the most expensive in my case.


50 lb. Golden Retriever (40x27x30 carrier)
30 lb. Basset Hound (36x25x27)
9 lb. cat (21x16x15)

I thought I would have to pay by total weight, so I had saved thousands more for the shipping. It was a pleasant surprise. Also, I went up a size in carrier for each dog for their comfort.

Sorry, forgot the amount, duh. Total = $2,733.45 USD


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

keemnal said:


> Ugh, I am missing the product name and the lot expiry date on the Rabies certificates for my cats. This is the certificate format that my vet has, which only has the first three letters of the manufacturer by way of vaccine information. My vet gave me a copy of their handwritten health records to include with the other docs. These have the product sticker on it which has the full name and expiry date.
> 
> Will be making another trip to the vet today; do you think it's a good idea to ask them to handwrite this stuff on the certificate? Also considered asking them to sign and stamp the supporting documentation like you mentioned.


My rabies cert only had the first three letters also, along with the serial number of the vaccine. The full information was on her vet records (the sticker) and I filled that in on the Annex II form myself. In fact, I filled out the entire form and just pointed to each place I wanted them to sign. They made some mistakes, so I did a new one and just stopped in their office for signatures.

If I were you, I'd fill in the information and get them to sign/stamp.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

GA2Wales said:


> 50 lb. Golden Retriever (40x27x30 carrier)
> 30 lb. Basset Hound (36x25x27)
> 9 lb. cat (21x16x15)
> 
> ...


I was in the same position as your Golden. My Border Collie was in the same size crate, but she only weighed 39#. That may be why I was better off with United, since they charge based on weight.

My other two BC will need the same size crate and they weigh 45# & 53#.

On my first flight I price shopped with my info in hand and of course had to factor in the cost of my ticket as well. VA may very well be cheaper next time, factoring in my ticket, the dog's flights and the cost of excess baggage. VA gives you two suitcases and UA only gives you one. I intend to have 4-5 bags with me as I continue to move over my things.

Geesh, it all adds up!


----------



## keemnal (May 25, 2014)

Thank you all so so much for your help, esp salix! My little cat babies have safely arrived in their new home and I will be joining them very soon too!  Cost me a pretty penny, but completely worth it because of all the love we share


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

So glad to hear your fur babies made it through ok. For us, we worried more about our kitty than anything else. She did great though. We just booked airpets UK to export her back to the usa. We are hoping for a good experience with this company as well.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

keemnal said:


> Thank you all so so much for your help, esp salix! My little cat babies have safely arrived in their new home and I will be joining them very soon too!  Cost me a pretty penny, but completely worth it because of all the love we share


You are most welcome. Good to hear your cats have arrived safe and sound!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

lovestravel said:


> So glad to hear your fur babies made it through ok. For us, we worried more about our kitty than anything else. She did great though. We just booked airpets UK to export her back to the usa. We are hoping for a good experience with this company as well.


I know what you mean. I was on the same plane with my girl and every time we hit a bit of turbulence I worried about how she was coping in the hold with the vibration and noise.

Good luck on moving your cat back to the US. I've thought about the issue of possibly moving pets back also someday. Of course my dogs are 12, 8 and 6..........but then I'm old too!


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

I used BA and didn't have to use a courier service or whatever they are called either. They have a combination price between weight and kennel size and when I was shopping around it seemed like many airlines did the same thing. My dog is small (weighs a little over 12 lbs) and he needed the smallest size of kennel they allow (which is HUUUUUGE - you could fit like 4 of him in there, dancing around to disco music) so they add up his weight + the weight of his kennel and then they do the size of his kennel (it was 28 x 20.5 x 21.5 inches) and charge for the size by some formula. I was told by the woman at BA that they make you go up a size for the animal's comfort while flying. 

It cost me about $1,000 to fly my dog including everything. Probably a lot for a small dog, however I was flying from Seattle, which is a long-haul flight and this was non-stop to Heathrow. My ticket was also only $690. If I had had to go United my dog would have cost slightly less, about $800, but my ticket would have cost about $1700. So overall, way cheaper to fly with BA for me. It probably varies for everyone depending on where you are flying from. I could have gone on a flight that had a layover but I didn't want to fly with my dog on a layover flight, so I went with BA in the end. Not ideal perhaps, but you do what you have to in these situations. I just wanted to get my dog over safely. 

I did end up having major trouble with my dog at Heathrow. He got caught up in the Animal Reception Centre for about 16 hours due to them not understanding the paperwork he had with him. They said they couldn't figure out what drug he'd had as his rabies vaccination on one of them. It was clear he had received the rabies shots he needed at every turn and every other thing was correct as well, but it wasn't clear exactly which drug he'd received on one of the dates. Because there is an 8 hour time differences between London and Seattle the vet wasn't open, so they had to wait until they opened trying to figure it out. It was pretty horrible. Finally they let him out instead of putting him into quarantine because they realised he was completely compliant the whole time, but it was hellish. We ended up taking 3 Ubers back and forth from Heathrow and I of course couldn't eat just thinking of my poor dog in the cage there. 

:'(


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

That is one of the reasons we wanted to use an agent both at drop off and pick up. I wouldn't know what the paperwork should look like or be able to argue the point on behalf of my pet with any certainty. The move over was smooth and hopefully the move back will be equally smooth.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

*Question about USDA vet*

I am leaving for the UK on Tuesday December 2. I know that the Annex 2 and APHIS form 7001, etc. cannot be signed any earlier than 10 days before I leave, which means I will have to get the documents on Monday, Nov. 24 (my vet is closed on weekends). Also, I was told by the USDA that they want all documents faxed to them before they will schedule an appointment. My problem is Thanksgiving is that week, so I have only a few days to get to the USDA vet.

My question is: will the USDA endorse forms before I can get the tapeworm treatment? The only date within the 5-day range I can get the tapeworm treatment is Monday, December 1. That's the day before my flight.

Has anyone dealt with this sort of thing? Sorry if this is confusing. Heck, I'm confused, too. 

Please help...


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

GA2Wales said:


> My question is: will the USDA endorse forms before I can get the tapeworm treatment?


When I went to the USDA vet for signature, they signed my form and then told me I needed to get the tapeworm treatment within the correct timeframe. I pointed out to them I had already done it that morning.

I took that to mean they had no problem with signing without the treatment having been done. They are really only concerned with the rabies vac. portion.

I believe in the form directions it stated it didn't need to be done first, but I'd have to dig out my documentation to check on that. Let me know if you need for me to check.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't think that's accurate. They're not "only" concerned with the rabies vaccination. 

GA2Wales, for your own sanity, find a way to get your animal the tapeworm treatment. No USDA vet is going to sign paperwork that something has been done when it has not.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Well instead of "I don't thinks" I just looked it back up for you.

Page 4, section 7, the last sentence.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/regulations/vs/iregs/animals/downloads/ee_ann-non_com_pet14.pdf

_The UK, Ireland and Norway allow tapeworm treatment to occur after APHIS endorsement._

Also notated in the box at the bottom right corner of page 2


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You said they were only concerned about the rabies vaccination. That is not accurate. 

The document also says:

_Tapeworm treatment is required for export to the United Kingdom, Ireland, Malta, Finland, and Norway (Norway is not part of the EU but uses EU health certificates). The pet should be treated once between 1-5 days prior to scheduled entry into the EU._ 

She is going to have to prove that she's had the animal treated for tapeworm. How is she going to do that if the documents are already signed before it is done?

I brought my cat over in 2012 and everything had to be completed three days before travel day. Maybe it has changed.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Yes you can get vet papers signed without tapeworm treatment. I did. The USDA vet isn't checking that info on your sheet, just all the other items. Just have to get it done within the right time frame. I did a similar thing and got mine done about 36 hrs before boarding my flight. Good luck!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

It says right on the form directions that the UK allows the tapeworm treatment to be done after the USDA/APHIS endorsement.

Your vet signs the form confirming the tapeworm treatment was completed.

The USDA office is confirming your vet is licensed and the proper "hoops" have been jumped through. The form basically just lists the microchip information (only your vet confirms this as the USDA vet does not scan your pet), the rabies cert. information (the USDA vet reviews these documents), the tapeworm treatment (which can be done afterwards) and your vet's signature confirming the health status of your pet to travel (takes the place of the normal health certificates required by airlines and the USDA vet does not examine your pet).

Basically the only thing the USDA vet is examining on your forms is the rabies information, at least for the UK.

Cats don't require tapeworm treatment at all.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you for your responses. I will get the tapeworm treatment the day before our flight. 

Just one more question: How quickly can you schedule an appointment with the USDA vet? Since I only have a small window, will they schedule me the next day if I request it?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

It wasn't an appointment, just a walk up window, first come, first served. Be sure to call and ask about their hours though, the Sacramento, CA office closed the window at 3:00 pm. I was there about lunch time and was the only person waiting the entire time I was there. It took them about 20 minutes to review, stamp, sign and make copies of my paperwork.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

salix,

thank you so much!


----------



## Sajovalzaja UK (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi GA2Wales, just reading the above post, you will need to make sure that the worming treatment is at least 24 hours prior to the check in.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

JoPetairuk said:


> Hi GA2Wales, just reading the above post, you will need to make sure that the worming treatment is at least 24 hours prior to the check in.



Yes, got that covered. Tapeworm treatment at 9am one day, check in at 1:30pm next day. Thanks


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

salix,

Just wanted to let you know, it's all taken care of now. I faxed the documents I had to the USDA vet near Atlanta (even though they are only filled out, not signed yet) and they called me to schedule a time to come in for the endorsement. That was my last roadblock, so it looks like me and the furry babies will be out of here without delay in 12 days. 


thanks again for your advice!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations and you're welcome. I hope the rest of the move goes smoothly.

I may be over here already with the first dog, but you are so far ahead of me. I haven't even applied for the visa yet. I go back to CA in Feb. to get all the paperwork done and face the nail biting wait.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

For anyone else who may be reading this in the future... You are going to want to call your USDA vet to find out about appointments/drop-in availability. At my USDA vet I absolutely had to call and get an appointment. I called a week in advance and they said they could "squeeze me in" on the day I needed. Apparently they are a very busy USDA office and don't have appointments available often. I had to drive for over an hour to get there (lucky I was even that close since it's a big state and what if I had lived like 4 hours away?) and I ended up being like 10 minutes late to the appointment. The woman was like "We can TRY to get your paperwork all done" pretty sternly. It took like 3 minutes for them to process it so I'm not sure why she made a huge deal about it. But just make sure you check with your specific state if you are planning to bring pets over! You might be able to drop in or you might need an appointment (that you need to call way ahead of time for).


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

Nearing the end of my first day as a UK resident and all went well during our flight over.

I spent about an hour with Delta Cargo (Virgin Atlantic uses them in Atlanta) signing every form and paying. The only snafu was they had my Wales address wrong on the waybill. That was easily fixed. Then, I removed all the collars and said goodbye to my babies. 

I arrived at Heathrow at 6:15am and they were released from HARC just after 9:30. We stopped twice during the drive to Wales for bathroom/walk breaks. The dogs looked happy and unfazed by it all, to my relief. Kitty needed some extra attention today, but is settling in now. 

I am so happy this journey is over for them. Good luck to everyone and their furry friends who are getting ready to travel.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations, glad everyone made it safe and sound.

Where are you living in Wales? I'll be in Pembroke for Christmas.


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

salix said:


> Congratulations, glad everyone made it safe and sound.
> 
> Where are you living in Wales? I'll be in Pembroke for Christmas.


I'm in Aberaeron.


----------



## flytogo (Apr 29, 2015)

*I flew my dog with VIrgin. Great.*

Hi, I was super nervous to fly my dog and took her on Queen Mary2 from NY to UK. Great experience, great ride but because my dog isn't so thrilled to be with other dogs all of the time (she's an old lady), flying back seemed much quicker and not even a quarter of the stress I thought it would be. She seemed fine when I got her back. We flew Virgin and they did a great job, so credit where credit is due. Also, the D.A.P spray that can be sprayed in their crates to calm them, worked wonders. I would fly with them again and I did put several water bottles on the door as she gets very thirsty. One other tip was to put incontinence mats in the crate to keep them dry if they use the bathroom, not the wee wee pads made for dogs, as apparently they have a scent which will encourage them to urinate.


----------



## QuirkyJenniJane (Nov 10, 2015)

*halp!*

Just out of curiosity, what did you tell the immigration officers? I am planning to go over for 6 months in December to visit my boyfriend and am also taking my dog. I am hesitant to tell them I am visiting a boyfriend as they may question my intentions of being there. Did you tell them the truth? Were you there on a fiance visa or a visitor visa?
thank you!



salix said:


> It had nothing to do with the dog (I didn't even mention her), it was because it had only been a little over four months since my last extended visit and I was wanting to stay an additional six months.
> 
> After a bit of questioning and calling my fiancé on his mobile to compare stories, I was let through. Then we were off to collect my dog.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I was entering on a visitor visa and was completely truthful with everything the agent asked. I told them I was visiting for six months, would be waiting for my divorce to finalize so we could file for the fiancé visa, stay for the holidays and collect the fiancé visa evidence. She asked several questions about my fiancé, his job, age, family, prior trips together, etc. She then called his mobile and compared out answers.

When she came back, she said she was inclined to believe us, but cautioned me to not try to come back without my approved fiancé visa.

My advantage is being retired, it's believable that I have the time and money to stay for so long. My impeccable immigration history, family and property in the US gave me evidence of returning. I couldn't even find my return flight info in my carryon and she excused me from having to look any further. I think I stupidly packed it in my checked bag.

I never mentioned having a dog with me on the flight. Although I had all her paperwork with me, so if my bags had been searched it would have been obvious. If she had asked, I would have said. My reason for bringing her is she was a 12-year old dog and I didn't want to miss another 6 months out of the life she has left (she's now 13 and still going strong  ). I thought my reasons were valid for her being along and my fiancé was prepared to pick her up, get to know her since they had never met and keep her for me until I was able to return. I had left clothes behind on my last trip and he brought my coat along to the airport so she could smell me on it, just in case.

When I came back with the fiancé visa, I brought along my second dog. We just found a larger home and will be moving in a couple of weeks. I plan to fly back to CA in Jan., visit my son and bring my third dog back to join us.


----------

